# I want to paint the side of my new coop.. Need some help



## porkchop48 (Apr 23, 2012)

We here at the nameless farm just built a new chicken coop. My chicken coop is now L shaped. 

The one side faces the road it is 8 ft by 8 ft. I would like to paint something on it but am looking for suggestions. 

We have goats, chickens and ducks.  I am pretty good at drawing something from a picture but not coming up with ideas. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 23, 2012)

ALot of folks around here are painting the road side of their barn to look like an amish quilt.  

Too much work for me, but its pretty to look at.


----------

